# How many young folks know why this is the symbol for "save"?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Remember floppy discs?









I doubt that many computer users today can relate to the symbol for "save" to floppy discs.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (11 mo ago)

NRA_guy said:


> Remember floppy discs?
> View attachment 105503
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember. I am an old person.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I remember when that was the newfangled symbol for a floppy disk.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Weren't the original floppies larger than the ones we ended up using?

Seems like they were larger at first.

At work in the 1970s our secretary used a stand-alone word processor that saved files on floppy discs that were about 12 inches in diameter and were not in pasteboard holders.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

NRA_guy said:


> Weren't the original floppies larger than the ones we ended up using?
> 
> Seems like they were larger at first.
> 
> At work in the 1970s our secretary used a stand-alone word processor that saved files on floppy discs that were about 12 inches in diameter and were not in pasteboard holders.


Yes they were bigger than the ones we ended up using. They were thinner and actually sort of floppy, too😆


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I still have stuff stored on floppy disks, and a computer that will use them. So, you are saying they are aren't state of the art. Darn, just when I thought I was getting a handle on this computer stuff.


----------



## Something Clever (11 mo ago)

NRA_guy said:


> Remember floppy discs?
> View attachment 105503
> 
> 
> I doubt that many computer users today can relate to the symbol for "save" to floppy discs.


I'm 30. I don't know if that's considered old these days, but I remember.


----------

